# استكمالا لموضوع ofdm+CDMA



## eng_eid11 (2 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​استكمالا لموضوع ofdm
اليكم هذا الكتاب
theory and application of OFDM and CDMA
http://www.4shared.com/dir/23201375/3ba2170e/sharing.html​


----------



## eng_eid11 (3 أبريل 2010)

*استكمالا لموضوع ofdm+cdma*

اسف ياجماعة


----------



## eng_eid11 (3 أبريل 2010)

الرابط الصحيح
http://www.4shared.com/dir/23201375/3ba2170e/sharing.html


----------

